# Anybody tried packing in clean paint cans??



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Have any of you tried using the empty, clean paint cans available at some of the hardware stores and using oxygen absorbers to package your own bulk grains or anything else? My preps are mostly canned goods and dry goods packed in Popcorn Tins, you know, like people give for Christmas. I was wondering if the paint cans would seal and work like a vaccum pack if you used to oxie absorbers???


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

an o2 absorber works in the cans. however, unless you get the GOLD LINED (color, not real gold) cans, you need to use a food safe liner for the food...like a plastic food storage bag. I'm going to be doing a lot of these after the holidays.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*paint can storage*

Yes, as the poster before me said..you certainly want to have some kind of serious food grade liner in there ..I have gone to restaurants and gotten 5 gal food grade plastic containers from them...they are happy to give them to me..you may what to try that first..just an idea


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been using the 'paint cans' from Lowes and Home Depot - gray lining but I do use plastic bags for the food. Works great. No worries from mice or other vermin getting to the food! :2thumb:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My husband was on business today and I rode along--went through a little town and stopped to pick up a few things...I asked the deli for buckets??
They were $1 and I got six...5 gallon buckets with seal lids..an upgrade for me..and 3 smaller which I used for my sugar I bought for $2...5 bags to a bucket---I have found a new love..:beercheer:

The large buckets of sugar are so heavy!!! :gaah:

But the smaller are just right for me to handle..:congrat:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Check you local bakeries and supermarket bakeries for plastic buckets. These are food greade buckets. Use a gamma lid or even better order some mylar bags, use oxy absorbers and seal them.

We have a large stockpile of buckets and our collection continues to grow. We get ours for FREE.

Check out our many other uses for these buckets on our blog post.

Our Little Farm: The Bucket List


----------

